# &     .

## choodochoodo

Mitsubishi Lancer X,  ,  ²4545,    22.10.2009 (  ,  )
̳     ,         .
     ,    095-720-71-14.

----------


## vladd

,      ("")     ?

----------


## erazer

2.5 ? . , ,         .

----------


## pierro

2014  ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

*choodochoodo*,       ?           ,            .        -   !

----------


## Just_me

...

----------


## choodochoodo

,  ! 
     . 
    2010.

----------


## 23q

...  ....

----------


## choodochoodo

.         .    ,      ,     .
  !      .

----------


## AVdivision

5 ....

----------


## vladd

> ,  !

  **  .....( "" ,   "").
  ,      (          ,       ).   

> .

  -....
  ,     ...... 
  ""   1500-2000    (   ,  ""  ).
  "" ......." ܺ -  ".
 : " /// ".....
 "",  . 
,        . ,       ,    ,         "".
   " ".
     -   ,  -      " ", - 7777 (, ),    65-56; 13-31; 21-12. 
    ,   Porsche Cayenne,          "" (  " " )  ,   2816....
 : - ""      ,  "  "...
  !!!

----------


## 23q

*vladd*, ,   ?          ,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> -....
>   ,     ...... 
>   ""   1500-2000    (   ,  ""  ).
>   "" ......." ܺ -  ".
>  : " /// ".....
>  "",  .

     ?
      6766,      .     .   

> ,   Porsche Cayenne,          "" (  " " )  ,   2816....
>  : - ""      ,  "  "...

     ,       (      ) ,       

> vladd, ,   ?          ,       .

   ,      ))
  ,       .    ,    )))

----------


## Ch!p

.
,          - (  ,  35-53,   46-64  ),    600  " ". 
..    ,       )) 
      ,   5 .
  ,   -.

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,   5 .
>   ,   -.

      ""    ,      ,        ,      .   ,  ,         .
           -

----------

> -

   )  ,  ,       !

----------

